# Jade - Pretty 3 year old West Highland Terrier - In Kent



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Little Jade is a 3 year old West Highland Terrier girl looking for an understanding, patient home. Jade is an ex-breeding girl so has not previously experienced life as a pet living in a home. She is very nervous at the moment but with time and patience she will come out of her shell.















As with any ex breeder, it is important to leave touching and picking her up until she comes to you for affection. She is starting to get confident enough to ask to come up on the fosterer's lap for cuddles, which is fantastic! Jade is a lovely, lovable little girl and so wants to be affectionate in her own time.

She is crate trained and uses the crate through the day, but as she is getting braver she is wanting to sleep with the fosterer's other dogs who are helping to give her confidence.

Jade is good with other dogs and must live with at least one other confident dog to help show her the ropes in her new home. She has had a couple of interactions with the fosterer's dogs both male and female and is very interested when they are playing, she hasn't yet gained the courage to join in but she watches them with a waggy tail!

As with most ex-breeding dogs, Jade isn't yet house trained. Her fosterer is working on this and she is slowly getting there with lots of encouragement and praise when she goes to the toilet in the right place. This training will need continuing in her forever home.








Jade adores her food and can guard slightly from the other dogs however she only needs to be told "no" and she stops.

Oddly enough, Jade also adores the car! She loves going out in it and happily sits watching the world go by. Jade isn't ready for walks yet but her fosterer drives the dogs in the car to the field where they walk and Jade enjoys having a little sniff around the car.

Here's the latest update from her fosterer: "Jade is a totally different dog to the one who arrived a couple of weeks ago. Her confidence improves daily. She now instigates play with my other dogs and loves to chase them, and be chased around the garden. It really is lovely to watch. She wrestles with Daisy and is very puppy like in her ways. She is such a little character and is becoming very mischevious......she stole my trainer yesterday!" 

Jade is looking for a quiet and understanding home where she can continue to gain confidence but without her insecurities being reinforced. 
She has been spayed, vaccinated and micro chipped.















Jade is on foster in Crayford, Kent but we home across the UK.
If you're interested in adopting Jade, please read our adoption guidelines and procedure; 
Animals For Adoption - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Before completing a pre-adoption form;
Dog pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

If you have any questions then please do ask


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

Has everyone seen her?


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Gorgeous girl


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

FOSTERER UPDATE 17/09/12:
"Lovely Jade continues to do well and has turned into a funny, naughty, character! She has 'stolen' my trainers more than once over the weekend and decided she wanted to be the andrex puppy and pulled all the toilet roll from its holder! I know I should have maybe stopped her but it's so lovely to see her doing something so puppy like  Plus she loves to have a good old fight with a tug rope..."


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hope this little one finds her home soon  wish I was in position to have her but I'm sure she will be homed soon


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2012)

Bumpng this


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Can't believe this little one hasn't got home yet


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Bump : ) got soft spot for this little one


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Jade went to the groomers last night - I hardly recognised her when I picked her up. She had to have all her hair cut as she had lots of matts quite close to the skin. I tried to gently brush them out but it was impossible. She's feeling a bit sensitive today but I've put a woolly jumper on her and that seems to have made her a little happier
.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Bless she looks lovely


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

BUMP!!! cant believe she is still needing a home


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Our butcher is looking for a westie bitch but kent would most likely be too far for him to travel. I'll see him on tuesday and tell him about her you never know.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hope this little girl has her forever home


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Still looking


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

I can't believe she isn't homed  way too far from me


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT (Jan 28, 2010)

Reserved subject to Homecheck


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Good luck little one


----------

